# Anchor points



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you shooting compound or recurve?


----------



## Archer_on_Fire (Jan 15, 2016)

I shoot a Genesis 10-20 lbs. I think that is compound? I might be wrong.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's an old close up that you can use for reference. 

You want the least amount of facial contact as possible. When you start to have facial contact, you start getting left and right variations.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Archer_on_Fire said:


> I haven't been shooting long-5 weeks. I am taking group lessons, although when those end I want to take private lessons. Currently my anchor point is at the corner of my mouth. It's been working well, but I saw a video in which the archer's anchor point was at their cheek, sort of near their eye. They said that using this method gave them much better accuracy.
> 
> Should I change to the method I saw in the Youtube video? Am I doing my anchor point wrong?


The only reason that anchoring high on the cheek would be more accurate is... if you aren't using sights, it puts the arrow closer to the eye. It is a very accurate method at close range. It loses its advantage for instinctive shooters when the range increases.
Finger to the corner of the mouth can also be used with two or three fingers on the string, but under the arrow nock. That, also puts the arrow closer to the eye.
The most important element of your anchor is repeatability.

Keep going with the lessons and you can decide which method you want to pursue. Oh, and... dont forget to have fun, too!


----------



## Archer_on_Fire (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------

